# The little thought about items for the Bug Out Bag



## Geistmacher (Sep 24, 2011)

After the basics are added to the Bug Out Bag, a little thought should be given to the items that are often forgotten about or ignored. These are items I added to my kit for a little something extra.

*Bible* - or other faith based book will give great comfort for the soul on the troubled road ahead. My kit contains a Gideon's New Testament.

*Salt and pepper* - seasoned foods will taste be better and boost moral and health. I use a couple campers salt and pepper shakers that combine the two and seal against moisture.

*SW Radio* - will provide coverage of current events when other means of information go down. Extra batteries or a means to recharge is in order. Mine is a US government issue SW in a pelican lexan watertight box.

*Flache of PGA* - A small metal flasche of grain alcohol will provide for antiseptic and pain relief in times of injury. Far too potent for drinking but good for medicinal purposes.

*Playing cards* - for when caught in times of boredom will boost moral and keep the mind sharp.

*A small pry bar* - for opening containers without damaging you knife. I use an EOD Robotics Breacher Bar. I sharpened the knife edge to give it double duty. I wrapped the grip with para cord for added utility.

*Small Tabasco* - bottles from MRE's a few in each bag to help the improvised meals go further.

*Para cord* - at least 100 feet of black para cord graces my kits. Para cord can do everything that duct tape can not do plus some more.

*Duct Tape* - A small roll of duct tape completes the load.

This is just a thread starter, and ideas for your bug out bag. Tell me what you would add to your bag for long term in the wilderness survival.

Geist


----------



## urbanprepper (May 15, 2012)

Great thread!

I would add swim goggles, you never know when being able to see underwater may come in handy. 

Also, with the paracord, an easy way to carry a lot, use it as grips on everything, from tools to bug out bag straps.


----------



## lucaspm98 (Apr 23, 2012)

Great ideas! I think I will add some Tabasco at least, it makes practically anything taste decent.


----------



## Ration-AL (Apr 18, 2012)

ear plugs:either snoring ,gun battles or what have you, ear plugs are nice to have

hand sanitizer/soap : gotta keep clean

condoms: been mentioned before, many uses, plus one really fun one

garbage bags : heavy kind, waterproof clothing,shelter,carrying dead game

electrical wire,: med gauge, thick enough to carry a good current and thin enough for a good trap

sunglasses/safety glasses: more useful then you'd think and helpful when someones got the sun at their backs and is shooting at you...

dental floss: again can be used for trapping,making things, and a minty fresh feeling

maxipads : for the woman,wounds,and if prepared a decent fire-starter.


----------



## bahramthered (Mar 10, 2012)

mirror
decent map
compass
glowsticks
mutiltool
knife
hatchet or matchete
first aid kit
candy bars
water
water purification method
basic fishing kit
alternate clothing
flashlight
head lamp


Geistmacher; I'd skip the whole bible if I where you. As a heavy book it is frequently one of the first things abandoned in a real Sh!t situation. Or used for other purposes. Instead get a couple laminated cards with what verses you think are inspirational.


----------



## RevJammer (Apr 24, 2012)

Ration-AL said:


> condoms: been mentioned before, many uses, plus one really fun one


water balloon fights!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

RJ


----------



## Oldpagan (Jun 5, 2012)

Granted the contents of a bug out bag are unique to the individual, though bug out bag fall in to roughly two categories. 

The “I need to get out of here for a few days to a week or so”, and the “I am not ever returning to this place and I’ll have to live out of this bag till I find someplace else to live”.

For the purpose of this topic we will not discuss the first type, you can put anything you want or need in it because it’s short term and more about comfort than survival. 

It’s the second type that I wish to focus on.

The type two bug out bag needs to support a minimum of basic survival skills, two ways to make fire, a way to purify water, the ability to cook foods, the ability to catch wild game, and the ability to provide the very basic shelter from the elements. These are the bottom tier basic things you’ll need. Tier two covers first aid, semi-permanent shelter, clothing repair and extra clothing. Everything else is just fluff and nothing more than comfort items.

As an example, watch Les Stroud’s series “Beyond Survival” to see what primitive people have as possessions. They cover the tier one basics and little else, and also you’ll get a good example of the hand to mouth existence you’ll be living if you have to employ a type two bug out bag.

As a minimum you should have: a flint and steel set and a friction fire set, two steel pots to boil water and to cook in, a good knife, fishing hooks and line, a heavy duty poncho (military surplus), a canteen or two (a total of four liters minimum).

Learn to get by with this and then you can be better educated and experienced to know what you want to add to your bug out bag without packing heavy stuff that has limited use and much added weight.

Standard Disclaimer: This is just my opinion based on military training, first hand instruction by a couple of well-known survival instructors, and twenty plus years of trial and error in the field. Your milage may vary…


----------



## bahramthered (Mar 10, 2012)

Under those terms a hunting gun, survival radio (preferably solar/crank powered), and a plan to get somewhere safe strike me as the most important things.

With the exception of the candy bars I think everything on my list and several of the previous ones are good ideas.


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

bahramthered said:


> Geistmacher; I'd skip the whole bible if I where you. As a heavy book it is frequently one of the first things abandoned in a real Sh!t situation. Or used for other purposes. Instead get a couple laminated cards with what verses you think are inspirational.


They do sell pocket Bibles, OT and NT in separate books. I bought my Hubby a pocket size NT, it is smaller then his wallet and very light weight. The print is tiny but it is still readable.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

Great Thread all around!


----------



## paguy (Jun 8, 2012)

Something that is rather simple that is overlooked by many is foot powder. Ask any groin pounder and they will tell you to take care of your feet.


----------



## LongRider (May 8, 2012)

a Kindle, or Ipad with a solar charger. 5,000 or more books in less space and weight of a paperback


----------



## lucaspm98 (Apr 23, 2012)

LongRider said:


> a Kindle, or Ipad with a solar charger. 5,000 or more books in less space and weight of a paperback


This + maps, recipes, games, videos, guides, and more!


----------



## PinoyBoy (Aug 15, 2011)

lucaspm98 said:


> LongRider said:
> 
> 
> > a Kindle, or Ipad with a solar charger. 5,000 or more books in less space and weight of a paperback
> ...


If more of a reader, a separate eReader should be taken alongside a tablet. Battery life would be a main concern, even with a charger of some sort. Again, this is only if you do more reading than entertainment activities.


----------



## LongRider (May 8, 2012)

lucaspm98 said:


> This + maps, recipes, games, videos, guides, and more!


Sure yer right and music but I keep an iPod for that. Should probably add the iPod to the list. I have mine all the time, it's a if I have my pants on kinda thing so it is not really a pack item for me but should be on this list. Great lil gadgets don't take up any space or weigh squat but are immensely useful.


----------



## paguy (Jun 8, 2012)

I have to agree with the iPod. I have two 4 Gig off brand MP 3 players that I have loaded up and use when I am working out or working around the house . They do make the time fly.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

LongRider said:


> a Kindle, or Ipad with a solar charger. 5,000 or more books in less space and weight of a paperback


What did our Grandparents say about carrying all of our eggs in one basket?


----------



## bahramthered (Mar 10, 2012)

mdprepper said:


> They do sell pocket Bibles, OT and NT in separate books. I bought my Hubby a pocket size NT, it is smaller then his wallet and very light weight. The print is tiny but it is still readable.


I repeat my statement. In a real Sh1T situation those could be repurposed, to the determent of moral. Or can you imagine if your depending on your faith and the thing falls apart due to water damage? Just wear and tear?


----------



## lefty (Sep 29, 2011)

If you have to grab your BOB you have become a refugee. You may be on your way to your BOL or to a Government facility or just fleeing but you are a refugee, understand that. You bag should contain what you need to maximize your chances. Items may very a little by location, it is about basic survival. I would/will take my Bible, faith and morality is all that separates us from the animals (2 or 4 legs) I would suggest that were more people concerned about their faith we would not be where we are today.


----------

